# Kent meet vs Essex meet



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok for this one i think it will be good if we go and gate crash with permission the Essex gangs meet. Its being held on Sunday the 25th of April,Charter Way, Braintree, CM77 8YH.

Looks like there will be a chinese restaurant which we can eat at. Meeting around 12.00pm. So who from the land of Kent wants to do this?

T Rob T (poss)
S&S
Sttranger
doctorw
Hardrhino
Jayttapp
tt51
lethallizzie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

£5 entry fee per car for you lot and a £10 for the TTRS ! All donations to me please, you can't miss me!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha you should be paying that to us for having to cross the border.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bleedin foreigners


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Will have to check the diary, but put use down as a maybe 



ian222 said:


> Looks like there will be a chinese restaurant which we can eat at. Meeting around 12.00pm. So who from the land of Kent wants to do this?


Not sure we will bring the Mascot to the restaurant :roll:

T ROB T


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Aroma has 30+ dishes at lunch, its open from 12-4, I think its £8 per person and its all you can eat (£4 for children), parking is free and there should be plenty of parking available as there's 000's of spaces and of course more the merrier, will be good to meet more new people


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Good to see your in Ian and welcome to the land of Essex!

Your massively under quoting at 30 dishes you can usually double that - its massive and yummy

Certainly the more the merrier and I was there today and was thinking about contacting Freeport to try and secure an area

Theres a slip road next to the Halfords (where the old AA service centre used to work out of the side) which I'm going to try and secure as its only parked in by halfrauds staff where we could get 20 or so cars but will need to know full numbers so I can start pleading


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is a bit off topic here but Rich your sig stats 287 bhp? That seems a bit steep? Cant see that from a vagcheck remap, wak box and cat back, you wouldnt even get that with a full exhaust and fmic plus your bits? The liquid cant be that accurate?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

thats the reading I'm getting and its been rechecked against the other readouts. I was lucky that I had very very good pressure and my engine was v.good so it was wound right up on a 1.7 bar boost

I did write a thread on it but it came across correct. I'm sure on a rolling road it would come out lower however until that day I think I'll enjoy my numbers 

Have to say it is bloomin quick


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ha you should be paying that to us for having to cross the border.


Reckon you might owe us a few quid then :wink:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

triplefan said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha you should be paying that to us for having to cross the border.
> ...


Back pay x2 :wink: 
Would be great to catch up with you guys ... not made your last couple of gatherings


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

i reckon we will be up for this


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Ill try and make this one guys, to be honest the buffet swung it


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Will do best to be there (+Mrs W).
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> Ill try and make this one guys, to be honest the buffet swung it


Your fee to join the rest is a tenner as you have the more lushest car of us all


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Reckon you might owe us a few quid then


No no, you come to me and you are entering the 'garden of England' Kent beautiful place. Coming to you we will prob end up seeing Dotti in white stilettos :lol: :lol: :lol:



sTTranger said:


> Ill try and make this one guys, to be honest the buffet swung it


Yeah sounds good that


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Ill try and make this one guys, to be honest the buffet swung it
> ...


Itll cost e £20 to get to you, i severely underestimated how bad the car is on fuel :lol: :lol:

I have been plotting which shell garages have shut down and which ones are new on the satnav for future reference :lol:

gettin 17-20 mpg


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

stickers are look good Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


Looser! :lol:  Bring your tractor


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

tractor, how dare you thats my work horse :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Come on Kent guys and girls there is only 4 of us at the mo.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes come on boys and girls, i have put a list together in the essex meet section, feel free to pm me or post your interest on here or in the essex section and i will add you to the list, i would like to see if we can get 20 cars together, should be fairly easy with the size of the area. 
Hope to see you all there


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We should be ok for this Ian..... 

Go on hols next day but as long as i pack my man-kini on the saturday i'll be ready! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> We should be ok for this Ian.....
> 
> Go on hols next day but as long as i pack my man-kini on the saturday i'll be ready! :lol:


Ha ha like that Nick. Ok added


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,

Put me down as a possible at the moment....I will comfirm next weekend.

Thanks Jay


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

jayTTapp said:


> Ian,
> 
> Put me down as a possible at the moment....I will comfirm next weekend.
> 
> Thanks Jay


Hey Jay .. would be good to see ya ... although prob still not got the brakes on by then


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Coming to you we will prob end up seeing Dotti in white stilettos :lol: :lol: :lol:


How the hell did I dismiss this comment! Quality :lol: :lol: . Sod stilletoes, they are a nightmare to drive in, Uggs all the way


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Only just spotted this one Ian but should be good to go


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

looks like its guna be more of a massacre then an invasion :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming to you we will prob end up seeing Dotti in white stilettos :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> looks like its guna be more of a massacre then an invasion :roll:


Looks like us Essex folk are getting "battered" from North and South!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DoctorW said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > looks like its guna be more of a massacre then an invasion :roll:
> ...


Blimey this sounds like war and fight talk! :lol: :lol: ... best bring me stilletoes then, just incase ... ! :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you know you were gonna be wearing them anyway Abi, its all essex girls wear  :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> DoctorW said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Ian count me in, i just wrote on the other thread about this meet sayin i want to goo...lol...i am a newb at this forum stuff......am bang on this meet though seeing as i missed the last one...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one, added


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

The peeps going from kent do you wanna cruise there together?

Maybe meet at the Esso garage on the A2 at about 10.30?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

That Esso garage, if you mean where I met you for Santa Pod, is closed now. Maybe the garden centre as before or the Wharf??


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

We had to meet at the BP at Gravesend when we came to you as the BP has one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah that was the one i meant Neil, ok meet at the whalf then.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> The peeps going from kent do you wanna cruise there together?
> 
> Maybe meet at the Esso garage on the A2 at about 10.30?


Ian, If I am on for this (Still an if!!) I could meet you at the begin of the M2, where we met for the Brighton run.

Will let you know before if I can't make it

Rob


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


>


That's just plain cheeky :lol:   . Going to have to keep my eye on you! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah ok Rob


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

hi boys and girls, can you please just post on the essex meet thread with how many of you will be coming with you and whether you will be eating aswell just so i can update the list and give the restaurant a rough idea of numbers. 

Thanks
Glen


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hey we will be joining you 

any conoy set up yet etc?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well yeah there is we are meeting at the whalf pub by the Dartford crossing


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Will anyone be coming from near ashford?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet, meeting at the pub, what time?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

taTTy said:


> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> > Ian,
> ...


Would love to see those fitted, been keeping an eye on your install...see ya next week


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> Will anyone be coming from near ashford?


Will be driving up from Ashford, do you want to meet at Eureka Park Junction 9.

Rob, you going, can you meet us at Junction 9??

Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

are you guys guna meet us at the pub in dartford on route??


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I plan to meet at Eureka Park - Junction 9 - Ashford about 9.30.

The meet you guys at the Wharf for 10:30.

I assume the Wharf is the pub where the first Kent meeting Ian arranged in Nov of last year.

So anyone wanna meet me at Eureka??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah meeting at the Whalf at 10.30 dave so meet you guys there, then wait for the others to arrive


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

k cool


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > Will anyone be coming from near ashford?
> ...


sounds like a plan  930?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> > k10mbd said:
> ...


Was going to meet Ian at the end of the Thanet Way / A2 Roundabout, unless Ian wnats to come over our way.

Could meet you guys at Challock, Halfway House?????

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont really want to go right into Ashford at the Eureka, Halfway house is ok though?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Dont really want to go right into Ashford at the Eureka, Halfway house is ok though?


Ian, We could still meet you at the end of the Thanet way, Essex from Ashford if about the same if you go M20 or M2.

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You reckon? So what are you saying meet at Bremley corner then go into Ashford to the Eureka then up the M20? That sounds a bit of travelling to me??


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

ian222 said:


> You reckon? So what are you saying meet at Bremley corner then go into Ashford to the Eureka then up the M20? That sounds a bit of travelling to me??


No, meet the others at the halfway house then come up to M2 to meet you. We could meet at the Faversham junction, which would he easier.

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh i see yeah can do that if ya like? My mates old man is coming in his tt as well now


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Jay / K10mbd (Sorry don't know your name),

Rather than Jnc9, could meet up at Challock, Halfway House, then head up the A251 and pick Ian up at the Faversham M2 Junction :?.

Distance wise its no much difference for me to head M20 or M2 way, but up to you guys [smiley=gossip.gif]

Rob


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont mind whatever jay wants to do as i guess i will still meet at junction 9?

my names is Kim btw  hence K10MBD  (kimbo as my cousin calls me  )


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Kim, wait and see what Jay wants to do, I am easy either way

Rob


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right ok lets get things organised here as its this Sunday, i will meet Rob, Jay and kim at Bremley Corner at 9.30 yes??? I will pm everyone on my list to look at this thread to confirm. We will then meet Dave and Neil and the Whalf pub at 10.30 to cruise over into essex. S&S, Lizzie and Nick (hardrhino) will meet you lot at the whalf?

Whalf postcode is DA2 6QE


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yes, whalf pub at 10.30


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys, think I've hatched a plan....

If I meet Kimbo, outside Pizza Hut Eureka Park Junction 9 at 9.30am, as I and also expect Kimbo has to drive right past it to get to Challock.

Rob, Kimbo and I will meet you at 9.40am, Halfway House Pub Car Park.

Ian, we will meet you at 9.50am Bremley Corner, we should still make The Wharf for 10:30am.

How does that sound??... 

To make sure we aren't late for 10.30 at the wharf we can move the times forward by 10 mins - so that would be a 9.20am at Pizza Hut

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok meet at 9.40 at Bremley


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Guys, think I've hatched a plan....
> 
> If I meet Kimbo, outside Pizza Hut Eureka Park Junction 9 at 9.30am, as I and also expect Kimbo has to drive right past it to get to Challock.
> 
> ...


Sorry all, can't make this one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Was Off..... Then On.......Now Defo Off.....have a great time, see you all soon.

Rob


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ok meet at 9.40 at Bremley


Ian, now Rob isn't joining us on Sunday.

I'll go back to the original plan.

I'll be at Eureka Park, outside Pizza Hut, Junction 9 for 9.30am.

Meeting anyone who wants to, including Kimbo.

Then direct to The Wharf for 10.30am - so see you there Ian.

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok see you at the Whalf


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be at the Wharf 10.30


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

TT51 said:


> I'll be at the Wharf 10.30


me too


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds good see you at 930 ish


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dave and Jay bring your walkie talkies so we can have a natter going along


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no probs, trev where can i get a home charger for it as i intend to have the camera plugged into the ciggie outlet


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> no probs, trev where can i get a home charger for it as i intend to have the camera plugged into the ciggie outlet


Plug it into your ciggie lighter the day before I will see if i have a spare home charger here and bring it along


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Also on the drive up if anyone is going with another person can you get some pics of my car rolling along the motorway. I do like moving pics.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Also on the drive up if anyone is going with another person can you get some pics of my car rolling along the motorway. I do like moving pics.


No :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Also on the drive up if anyone is going with another person can you get some pics of my car rolling along the motorway. I do like moving pics.


Absolutely not !!! we only do video :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Dave and Jay bring your walkie talkies so we can have a natter going along


Great idea [smiley=gossip.gif] ....

You guys leaving your decals on, mine are still on at the moment and I can leave them on.

Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

no removed :?

Gettin it ready for a good detail on the weekend. Just bought a das6 pro so will be giving that a test run after a good clay and bug remover


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave and Jay bring your walkie talkies so we can have a natter going along
> ...


Mine are still on and that is where they are staying for a while , so yeah leave them on


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive added a location map (of very high quality) in the other thread


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Ive added a location map (of very high quality) in the other thread


high quality compared to what :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh I dont know - its been a long day!!! :wink:


----------



## fatboy2904 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone going from sunny Clacton??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Better to put this on the other thread mate, this is the Kent thread


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

looking forward to meeting you guys!
see you allsoon


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just leaving guys with the usual Sunday morning problem.....so no shouting !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice to meet some more new faces. Hope you all had a good meal.

I got home ok thanks to Andy having 2 spare coilpacks and it was numbers 1 and 2 that had gone!!!!!

Was a bit worried incase the other 2 went on the way home so didn't stay around.

That was a good turnout I'm sure there will be another so next time I'll hopefully be there for the duration

Oh and thanks Dave you made my lads day he enjoyed the drive up with you - he is in love with your car.

Looking forward to some video clips later. Dave I hope you captured that noise through the tunnel  :lol: 

Neil


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys

Good fun as always.  

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for a good meet guys, nice to meet you all!

we really enjoyed it.see you all soon!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Likewise nice to meet you all!

Catch you soon! I should be home by Tuesday!

Ciao


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Kent fluffers, lovely to see you all. Hope we do a joint one again was a great event  . Sorry if I disruped any of your TTs by moving the seat and steering and what have you! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for coming peeps, sorry for leading you astray Kim. I will put up some pics tomorrow with us on the move


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

nice too see you all...sorry i didnt get to talk to you all 

:-*


----------



## Toja (Apr 12, 2010)

The Kent Meet vs Essex Meet today was my 1st and won't be my last! Met some nice people who, like me, couldn't handle the chinese lunch (settled for a skinny cappucino). Some great cars and interesting Tech People. I am not an expert on these things but the turn out seemed quite good to me. Well done everyone who did the organising and everyone who turned up. Looking forward to the next one. Toby


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

what TT was yours?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted Neil,

Oh Kim can you put up the photo of mine and the other tt's in a line down the motorway cheers


----------



## Toja (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure how to reply to to people on here yet but in answer to Bella_Bettle2.0 My car is the Moro blue 225 with RS4 Alloys (not the one with the green engine mods and LEDS). Am more used to Twitter than this but will get used to it soon!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Toja said:


> The Kent Meet vs Essex Meet today was my 1st and won't be my last! Met some nice people who, like me, couldn't handle the chinese lunch (settled for a skinny cappucino). Some great cars and interesting Tech People. I am not an expert on these things but the turn out seemed quite good to me. Well done everyone who did the organising and everyone who turned up. Looking forward to the next one. Toby


You r now on line!! :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Toja said:


> Not sure how to reply to to people on here yet but in answer to Bella_Bettle2.0 My car is the Moro blue 225 with RS4 Alloys (not the one with the green engine mods and LEDS). Am more used to Twitter than this but will get used to it soon!


If you click on the "quote" , you will get all of that persons post.

If you only want part of it, click on reply, then in the screen with the slider, go to the post you want, highlight the persons words you want, then the quote, and you will only get the text that is highlighted.

One word of warning, or advice, depending on your nature, you can revise quotes to whatever you want. 



Toja said:


> Am more used to Twitter however this looks like loads more fun


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

DoctorW said:


> You r now on line!! :wink:


Searched the garage for the aerial, and no luck, will drop you a PM if it ever turns up 

Andy


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

triplefan said:


> DoctorW said:
> 
> 
> > You r now on line!! :wink:
> ...


No probs Andy - thanks for looking m8. In the meantime me and Justine can argue over the necessary colour of this vital 4 inch bit of plastic (the mind boggles   )

Cheers,

Andrew & Justine.


----------



## Toja (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I am getting the hang of this (with help) feel 37 a month early


DoctorW said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > DoctorW said:
> ...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Toja said:


> I think I am getting the hang of this (with help) feel 37 a month early
> 
> 
> DoctorW said:
> ...


It's a personal thing, but I always make a comment after the quote, seems to make a bit more sense


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just to mention again as I didn't in my earlier post

*Massive thanks to Andy (Triplefan) for giving me his spare coilpacks  *


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Keep rollin pics


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics ian 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Keep rollin pics


That`s not fair where is my car ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I thought you said pictures are crap, video is the way forward. Plus i couldbt keep up with you Trevlar


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I thought you said pictures are crap, video is the way forward. Plus i couldbt keep up with you Trevlar


 :lol: :lol:

I blame navigation issues myself :lol:

They are good snaps though

By the way who was the guy who nipped into the bushes ? It`s all on video :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> By the way who was the guy who nipped into the bushes ? It`s all on video


I believe that was you


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great photos Ian I'm glad we waited for you :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thanks for that.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way who was the guy who nipped into the bushes ? It`s all on video
> ...


HAHAHAHA thats my fiance Brett !

i would love to see that vid!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Glad you got it sorted Neil,
> 
> Oh Kim can you put up the photo of mine and the other tt's in a line down the motorway cheers


will do  got quite a few goodens 

wont be able too untill wednesday tho guys as im working 2 13hr shifts now :'(


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

k10mbd said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


I think the whole forum would too ! :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

do it do it !


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian thanks to you and others from the Essex side for a good day.
Jay


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Come on guys where are the video clips.

Trev.....Dave......Sort it out :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Come on guys where are the video clips.
> 
> Trev.....Dave......Sort it out :lol:


ditto 
lol


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys where are the video clips.
> ...


Sorry guys got a major driver issue with the camera not being compatible with windows 7 so I am sending tapes of to be converted........sorry


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry Folks,
Bad new from my side too. Now that I'm offshore I can't post photos or vids on Utube or Facebook 
Mind you there are about 80 photos in Facebook on Kate's page & mine.

Kevin


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hey Kim you got those photos yet?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


Any joy yet Trev or was that contraption on your roof just for show :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Any joy yet Trev or was that contraption on your roof just for show :lol:


Is that his 'sit up' bars? :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Any joy yet Trev or was that contraption on your roof just for show :lol:
> ...


Ha ha he had a camera with a self eject switch so it would let you know when it was about to fall off and land on the car behind :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Ha ha he had a camera with a self eject switch so it would let you know when it was about to fall off and land on the car behind :roll:


Did it? 

He needs to wet the rubbers more... :roll:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha he had a camera with a self eject switch so it would let you know when it was about to fall off and land on the car behind :roll:
> ...


Nah I think he must have been on the juice again the night before and talking shite again :lol:

Where's the vids Trev :twisted:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> He needs to wet the rubbers more... :roll:


Don`t use em mate :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Nah I think he must have been on the juice again the night before and talking shite again :lol:
> 
> Where's the vids Trev :twisted:


Cheeky git :lol: I don`t need to be on the juice to talk shite........it`s all natural :lol: :lol:

Been a bit busy so still haven`t sent the tapes off yet   :wink:


----------

